# Fast Connector to dust hoses



## DavidRa (20 Nov 2021)

I am trying to find a solution to quickly attach ( and detach) my various machines to the dust port on my one shopvac. I came across this product and was wondering if anyone knows if there is anything similar available in the UK , hopefully at a more reasonable cost. QuickLox 4-Inch Starter Kit

Thanks


----------



## Sachakins (20 Nov 2021)

He recently did a similar fixing, but with magnets not bolts.
Should be easy enough. Use some 4" pipe, a wood plate hole to suit pipe, attach pipe to inside of hole with screws or glue. Add 4 strong neodymium magnets. That becomes the main unit on dust collector.

Now make the same again, but reverse magnets, polarity, for each machine you have and your done.

Great thing about doing it this way is that you can have any size dust pipe from your machine, just make matching hole in wood plate, the outer size always remains same to match the one on the extractor.


----------



## MikeK (20 Nov 2021)

I have these magnetic fittings in my shop on my planer/thicknesser, bandsaw, and router table. This equipment shares the same dust extraction port, and the connectors work great. The polarity of the magnets alternate around the ring, so they can all be identical and they snap into place easily.









Magport 4


The 4" Magport is used to quickly connect and disconnect flexible hose used in dust collection for woodworking to various woodworking machines. The 4" Magport unit has a collar with a 4" outer diameter that fits 4" flex hose. By installing Magport on your tools, switching between operations is...



magport.net





When I bought mine, I still had access to the U.S. postal system, so shipping was not bad. He does ship internationally using the USPS and commercial carriers.

Here is a video showing how he makes and uses them.


----------



## Peter Sefton (20 Nov 2021)

FastCap have made the Uni-Vac fitting, we have one in the workshop and it works really well, overcoming the variations in hose sizes. Will have them in stock soon, just waiting for our next delivery.



FastCap make some great products including the very popular GluBot, FastCap GluBot Glue Bottle and Tip Kit - 16 oz



One of Stumpy Nubs fafourites is the 10 Million Dollar Stick, FastCap 10 Million Dollar Stick



Cheers

Peter


----------



## DavidRa (21 Nov 2021)

Peter Sefton said:


> FastCap have made the Uni-Vac fitting, we have one in the workshop and it works really well, overcoming the variations in hose sizes. Will have them in stock soon, just waiting for our next delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks , will keep an eye on your website to see when you get them in stock. Are you considering stocking something like Magport or Quicklok?


----------



## DavidRa (21 Nov 2021)

MikeK said:


> I have these magnetic fittings in my shop on my planer/thicknesser, bandsaw, and router table. This equipment shares the same dust extraction port, and the connectors work great. The polarity of the magnets alternate around the ring, so they can all be identical and they snap into place easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks that looks good option but the shipping costs


----------



## DavidRa (21 Nov 2021)

Sachakins said:


> He recently did a similar fixing, but with magnets not bolts.
> Should be easy enough. Use some 4" pipe, a wood plate hole to suit pipe, attach pipe to inside of hole with screws or glue. Add 4 strong neodymium magnets. That becomes the main unit on dust collector.
> 
> Now make the same again, but reverse magnets, polarity, for each machine you have and your done.
> ...


Thanks , nothing seems to be readily available in the UK at the moment so making something may end up as my solution


----------



## Chief Sawdust Maker (21 Nov 2021)

Hi

I went down the Rockler Dust Right system
You mount an adaptor on the end of the hose and the put a male port on each machine, I also have a vacuum hand brush for cleaning benches and machines and a number of adjustable bits for when using router table or drill press, Pricewise its ok and certainly good quality I have no plans to change only to expand the system
most of the common items are available from a number of suppliers in the UK I have ordered direct from Rockler USA a few times really good service and they are well set up for international carriage and no hassle with customs duties


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Nov 2021)

DavidRa said:


> Thanks , will keep an eye on your website to see when you get them in stock. Are you considering stocking something like Magport or Quicklok?


Hoping to get the Uni-Vac in soon, we will look into the Magport and Quicklok.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## DavidRa (21 Nov 2021)

Chief Sawdust Maker said:


> Hi
> 
> I went down the Rockler Dust Right system
> You mount an adaptor on the end of the hose and the put a male port on each machine, I also have a vacuum hand brush for cleaning benches and machines and a number of adjustable bits for when using router table or drill press, Pricewise its ok and certainly good quality I have no plans to change only to expand the system
> most of the common items are available from a number of suppliers in the UK I have ordered direct from Rockler USA a few times really good service and they are well set up for international carriage and no hassle with customs duties


Thanks , looks like a good option


----------



## Nelly111s (22 Nov 2021)

Have you seen this?


Katz Moses solution


----------



## DavidRa (23 Nov 2021)

Nelly111s said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> Katz Moses solution


I did , thanks


----------



## Peter Sefton (24 Dec 2021)

The Uni Vac Hose is now in stock!









FastCap Uni-Vac Hose Connector


The FastCap UNI-VAC is the ultimate shop vacuum accessory. The super flexible rubber grips around most sizes and shapes of vacuum ports.




woodworkersworkshop.co.uk


----------

